# How to install KDE from official repository?



## hedgehog (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Currently I have FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3. Yesterday I wanted to switch my desktop PC to _the_ official pkg repository:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  enabled: yes
}
```

However, I noticed there are no meta packages, such as x11/kde4 so I started installing dependencies manually. However, some dependencies are missing. For instance, I was unable to find x11/kde4-workspace in _the_ repository. Is it because the port is marked as IGNORE?


```
IGNORE: requires modern libGL. Please, set WITH_NEW_XORG and update your ports
KDE Plasma Desktop
```

How do I install KDE then? Should I build missing ports manually? Or just forget it and keep building _my_ own repository?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2014)

There are localized meta packages available. For example en_GB-kde-l10n*.*


----------



## hedgehog (Mar 9, 2014)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> There are localized meta packages available. For example en_GB-kde-l10n.



Isn't it just documentation and localized messages?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 10, 2014)

Now, that you ask.... I don't know, since I don't use packages (yet).


----------

